# Brazilian Ju-jitsu



## Muppetstudios (Jun 27, 2021)

I've just signed up for BJJ, I'm slightly overweight but run 10k a day and can forward roll is there anything I should definitely know or be aware of? I'm a complete amateur


----------



## CumGod (Jun 27, 2021)

BJJ is for faggots, Krav Maga is the way to go.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jun 27, 2021)

CumGod said:


> BJJ is for faggots, Krav Maga is the way to go.



Krav Maga is for kikes

If your gonna train BJJ at least cross train with MMA, BJJ on its own isn't as effective as it once was. Their takedown game sucks and they ignore leg locks which is basically ignoring half the human body offensively and defensively.


----------



## CumGod (Jun 27, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Krav Maga is for kikes
> 
> If your gonna train BJJ at least cross train with MMA, BJJ on its own isn't as effective as it once was. Their takedown game sucks and they ignore leg locks which is basically ignoring half the human body offensively and defensively.


You faggot, mma fighters gets some of their moves from Krav Maga.


----------



## Muppetstudios (Jun 27, 2021)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Krav Maga is for kikes
> 
> If your gonna train BJJ at least cross train with MMA, BJJ on its own isn't as effective as it once was. Their takedown game sucks and they ignore leg locks which is basically ignoring half the human body offensively and defensively.


Gonna do BJJ then move on to Muay Thai afyer the basics its more for fitness for me though


----------



## CumGod (Jun 27, 2021)

BJJ is more for tournaments while Krav Maga is more for survival for yourself.


----------



## Tism the Return (Jun 27, 2021)

CumGod said:


> BJJ is for faggots, Krav Maga is the way to go.





TroonsDid911 said:


> Krav Maga is for kikes
> 
> If your gonna train BJJ at least cross train with MMA, BJJ on its own isn't as effective as it once was. Their takedown game sucks and they ignore leg locks which is basically ignoring half the human body offensively and defensively.



Dim mak or bust.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 27, 2021)

pick one pass, one submission, one escape and drill it forever


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 27, 2021)

BJJ is the TKD of grappling

I mean it's fine for what it is but I like judo's throws and if all you have is ground game you're gonna kicked in the head if you try it against more than one opponent.

It also lacks a striking comoponent. Muay Thai or boxing is usually the go-to but being a masochistic half-weeb I like kyokushin.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 28, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> BJJ is the TKD of grappling
> 
> I mean it's fine for what it is but I like judo's throws and if all you have is ground game you're gonna kicked in the head if you try it against more than one opponent.
> 
> It also lacks a striking comoponent. Muay Thai or boxing is usually the go-to but being a masochistic half-weeb I like kyokushin.



absolutely retarded bjj is inclusive of judo and every other standing grappling art


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 28, 2021)

CumGod said:


> You faggot, mma fighters gets some of their moves from Krav Maga.


lmao, no.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 28, 2021)

CumGod said:


> Krav Maga is the way to go.


A.k.a. Jew Jitsu


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jun 28, 2021)

Iron Jaguar said:


> A.k.a. Jew Jitsu


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Jun 28, 2021)

If you can't Tai Chi like a chad then boxing and judo are the next best thing.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 30, 2021)

Muppetstudios said:


> I've just signed up for BJJ, I'm slightly overweight but run 10k a day and can forward roll is there anything I should definitely know or be aware of? I'm a complete amateur



Hey mate so how did it go?

I typed a really long reply earlier in the week but it got eaten up.

In case you haven't gone yet, here are some first timer tips that goes for most first time martial arts trainings:

1. Take a shower before you go. Especially for BJJ, as you'll be spending a good time with your face on someone's chest/balls and vice versa. 
2. Take it easy. If you've got talent, or are really good, people notice eventually anyways. Don't try to prove anything. Be wary of dojo's where they feel like they have to prove anything.
3. Judge. Don't just follow the lesson. Look around. See how they treat each other. Look at how the teacher treats his students and how they treat him. Look how they deal with each other. Is this a place you'll enjoy spending plenty of time? Do they seem like they know what they're doing? Most places have local alternatives. No need to commit to the first place where you train. There is a huge difference per location/teacher and that's also why most advice about styles is bullshit because any style can be practiced well and badly. (but krav maga is still kinda shit).

I couldn't imagine training anywhere where the time spent doing the actual activity is less than 30%. Any BJJ place that doesn't spend at least 30% in freeform sparring (typically called "rolling" with each other in bjj) is a waste of my time. But that also depends on how you learn. Try to find a place that kinda matches the amount of instruction you want and the amount of practice.

Know also that they will probably take things easy on you so don't get a big head if you win a couple.


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 13, 2021)

Correct decision. It improved my life tremendously. Once you got hooked in, you just want to keep showing up and learning new things.


----------

